# My 10/23/10 report mahi + snapper



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Well as many of you know Saturday was ROUGH! But I still managed my limit of snapper and got a bonus of some little mahi! I tell ya being out in that kind of weather makes fishing really feel like a sport. Darn dolphins pulled me around a few times in an epic battle of tug of war too, they always won. I had some good fish hooked up that they wanted. Punks, but at least now I know what it feels like to kiss the gunnel in 4 foot seas fighting what felt like a 500 pound opponent. The size of my catch isn't anything to write home about but I earned those fish and a good bit of meat at the end of the day!


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

Nice job, you out fished me on Saturday!

KP


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice work Steph!


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Great job Steph. You are a natural! You have to submit some of these pics to Florida Sprortsman. You would also be a perfect Gaff girl, if you are familiar with that magazine.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice catch as usual Steph.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Good job, Congrats.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

you definitely look better with fish than i do. cause i just cant seem to catch them lol


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Did you catch those in your little dingy? How far out do you go in that?


----------

